# New on this forum and wanted to show you my mix



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

I took my boy Bello from someone who was entering a local humane society. I asked him what he was doing and he said this dog is a stray and that he had owned several pitbulls that didn't like him so he needed to get rid of him. He was definatley starving and underweight as you will see. He then said "do you want him" and by this time i was playing with him and seen how sickly he looked so i took him form this guy and he was excited because he said" good, now i can get me another one" which it didn't hit me then but he was probably getting dogs and breeding them as mixed breeds and returning them to the pound or who knows what else.

i took Bello to my vet and at that point had no clue what he might be. I asked my vet his breed or breeds and he said without hestiation "pitty". at that point i got nervous and didn't want to own a pit as most uninformed pet owners would think. he convinced me that they are some of the best pets you can own and to give him a try before judging.

well he was 3 months old or younger when i took him and he is now 2 years old and one of the smartest if not the smartest dog i have ever owned. we love him so much it is almost ridiculous. He has a protective side to him when needed but most of the time is sweet, fun and rough playing all at the same time.

Some people on other forums see him and say he isn't a pit and others say he is without a doubt. i know he is in my mind because of living with him and studying many pictures. some pics he doesn't look pitty because his ears flop down but the knowing the guy i took him from and my vet saying he is and seeing him in motion as opposed to some pics i know he is a pit mix. i would love to know mixed with what but he isn't a whole lot of any type other than a pit, especially in the body. his face is slightly thinner than most pits but definately has the shape and bone structure.

So anyway he is an awesomely handsome boy and i hope you enjoy him as i do!!

This is the day i took him at a guess of 2 to 3 month old and starving









With my son again very tiny









Here is a mug shot at about 1 year old









Just hanging here and out of breath









Here is a nice shot with his floppy ears









More pictures below..................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

here he is threading water just 2 weeks ago









He has a cute head tilt









Nice black and white









And here he is with his buddies, he loves kids!









Thats all for now. hope you like my Bello!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i LOVE his ears, very handsome boy!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

intensive said:


> lol i LOVE his ears, very handsome boy!!


Thank you intensive. they have (his ears) many positons which give him many different looks but like i said to live with him there is no doubt what he is, atleast most of him!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:welcome: He looks like he might have some pit in him, I have a clients dog who looks just like him and we know for a fact she is a rottie shepherd mix since we knew the parents. What ever he is he is very handsome and looks like the sweetest dog!!

I definitely see GSD and maybe some hound? What do you guys think?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Very handsome boy, glad you saved him.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :welcome: He looks like he might have some pit in him, I have a clients dog who looks just like him and we know for a fact she is a rottie shepherd mix since we knew the parents. What ever he is he is very handsome and looks like the sweetest dog!!
> 
> I definitely see GSD and maybe some hound? What do you guys think?


i said hound from day 1 also as his mix. he is sable in color like a gsd so we also guessed that. his 22" tall and 65 lbs and very slender and musclular. If you seen him in person you would know what i am saying. pictures don't do him justice!

Here is a profile body shot









And here was la







st christmas with his unhappy antlers on


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol @ him looking like *WHY ME?* about those antlers .... hahaha the things we do to them for our own amusement all in fun and love tho .... I love that picture so darn cute~!
And Welcome to GP ~!!!! 


Psst ... Bello Xmas is around the corner be prepared for those antlers suga ~!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe some ridgeback? yeah he looks hound it is something in his face and muzzle that is not pit it is coming from somewhere else. I wish they DNA tests for dog were reliable that would be neat to see what breeds he is. He probably is a mix of several breeds and that gives him his unique look.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a handsome guy you have and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

*YOUR MIX*

I can tell hes mixed with a bully u can tell by the shape of his eyes. hes pretty alot of mixes come out to look nice


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol @ him looking like *WHY ME?* about those antlers .... hahaha the things we do to them for our own amusement all in fun and love tho .... I love that picture so darn cute~!
> And Welcome to GP ~!!!!
> 
> Psst ... Bello Xmas is around the corner be prepared for those antlers suga ~!!


Hehehe. I agree i love that one too! What is you opinion on his breed?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love to hear about a rescue..he looks so happy!! love the antlers!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with performanceknls on what he may be mixed with his head I in no way can make a judgement cuz I know knowing about build but even if I did ... I cannot get past the antlers lolll and those adoring eyes ... 
Lets just say he's one huge mixed up pot of LOVE ....


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Maybe some ridgeback? yeah he looks hound it is something in his face and muzzle that is not pit it is coming from somewhere else. I wish they DNA tests for dog were reliable that would be neat to see what breeds he is. He probably is a mix of several breeds and that gives him his unique look.


i have had several say ridgeback also but if you look at a side by side there are several minut diferences there to.

when i go to petsmart with him i get more pit owners come up to me and say" is he a pit mix" i say we think so and they then look him over. i have never had any of them tell me he wasn't once they see him sit and walk and they pet him etc.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> What a handsome guy you have and welcome to the forum.


Thanks so much Elvisfink!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> I can tell hes mixed with a bully u can tell by the shape of his eyes. hes pretty alot of mixes come out to look nice


oh ya. he is definately bully but it gets thrown off by the thinner face and snout. his body is 80% pit but again thinner and taller like some amstaff's. he is probably 4 or 5 dogs or more down the line.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Love to hear about a rescue..he looks so happy!! love the antlers!!


Thanks StangChick. I would do it all over again!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I agree with performanceknls on what he may be mixed with his head I in no way can make a judgement cuz I know knowing about build but even if I did ... I cannot get past the antlers lolll and those adoring eyes ...
> Lets just say he's one huge mixed up pot of LOVE ....


I understand. this is pretty much what i get everywhere. I know he is part pit for many reasons of owning him. I just like to see what you guys see other than some bully. my vet is a friend of mine and he owns a pit/lab himself and i trust his guess along with all the petsmart people who aproach me when i enter the store. he has just enough other breeds in him to make even the most experience pit owners to stop, look and stare because they see something bully there, but just don't know exactly what!! LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your boy is very cute. Good job on saving him!

I'd say hound/pit and some other things most likely not a 1st gen mix.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well one thing that could be very deceiving about people coming up and saying that he is pit bull, is many ppl do not know what a pit bull is to begin with. I need to find the pitbull test and have you take it, it is great fun and eye opening. So of course you will never know (unless DNA tests improve) what breeds make up your dog but it is always fun to guess. I really love that sable it is very striking!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

found it! if you have not played please do!
Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Maybe some ridgeback?


I would almost guarantee Ridgeback.

Great looking boy and thank you sooo much for saving him!! Whatever his breed no matter you are welcome here!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I was looking at ridgeback rescue and you can see similar faces, many time ppl think ridgeback mixes are APBT's because a ridgeback can have a large wedge shaped head. If you look at the pitbull test ridgeback it has a big head that can be confusing. I like playing, name that breed! lol  check out the link below and some have faces and ear sets like your guy
Ridgeback Rescue of the United States


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think its a GSD Labmix.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Well one thing that could be very deceiving about people coming up and saying that he is pit bull, is many ppl do not know what a pit bull is to begin with. I need to find the pitbull test and have you take it, it is great fun and eye opening. So of course you will never know (unless DNA tests improve) what breeds make up your dog but it is always fun to guess. I really love that sable it is very striking!


you are correct, i may never know for sure but the fact that the guy i took him from owned 2 or 3 pits is ' A most likely " that my dog was never a stray to begin with. along with the fact my vet said he was pitty. the people at petsmart who said he was pit "were mostly pit owner/breeders and or store trainers with years experience.

i appreciate all your info and guesses also. you have to realize he is dfinately a mix so i am not saying he is a purebred or nothing but he has just to many characteristics of a amstaff except the head is a bit smaller. his body is so similar to many of all your pictures in certain poses that i think its so obvious he is a pit mix.

as far as a hound mixture, what type of hound do you think? he is way to big for beagle. i guess coonhound is possible. he does raise and bend his front paw when he sees a critter if that means anything?

i heard those dna tests don't work for pitties? is this true?

Thanks for our input. love the site!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I would almost guarantee Ridgeback.
> 
> Great looking boy and thank you sooo much for saving him!! Whatever his breed no matter you are welcome here!!!


my neighbor has a ridgeback. from a distance they look similar but next to each other very different. ridgeback are much bigger than bello and not sable in color. they have similar expressions to look quick but if they were acually live next to each other you would change your minds!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think its a GSD Labmix.


may be some lab and may be some gsd? really the only feature of a gsd is his color. he does love small prey although i guess most dogs do!

Thanks


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i love that expression in the xmas pic with the antlers! that's so cute! he's got such a pretty face. nice doggie! welcome!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jcd said:


> you are correct, i may never know for sure but the fact that the guy i took him from owned 2 or 3 pits is ' A most likely " that my dog was never a stray to begin with. along with the fact my vet said he was pitty. the people at petsmart who said he was pit "were mostly pit owner/breeders and or store trainers with years experience.
> 
> i appreciate all your info and guesses also. you have to realize he is dfinately a mix so i am not saying he is a purebred or nothing but he has just to many characteristics of a amstaff except the head is a bit smaller. his body is so similar to many of all your pictures in certain poses that i think its so obvious he is a pit mix.
> 
> ...


The test does not work for Pitbulls because there is not set DNA panel for them like there are for other breeds. The closest thing is the panel for American Staffordshire Terrier, I have seen many different breeds with your dogs color, I have seen Cane Corsos, Presas, Alanos, Cimarron Uruguayo, and Bandogs.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> i love that expression in the xmas pic with the antlers! that's so cute! he's got such a pretty face. nice doggie! welcome!


thank you chic4pits. isn't that a classic! he is a wonderful dog.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwww Handsome Boy..... Cute Antlers LOLz


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> The test does not work for Pitbulls because there is not set DNA panel for them like there are for other breeds. The closest thing is the panel for American Staffordshire Terrier, I have seen many different breeds with your dogs color, I have seen Cane Corsos, Presas, Alanos, Cimarron Uruguayo, and Bandogs.


oh, i did hear that. well i am pretty sure he has some pit somewhere in him but for people as yourselves that don't know him in motion i can see the many guesses as he does resemble many dogs including pitts of several varieties. he even resembles the body in your avatar when he lays like that. i could go nuts with this i guess.

well maybe i shouldn't post anymore threads on a pit bull forum if some think he isn't one? i feel somewhat out of place even though i belive he has some in him.

Thanks for all your inputs on my dog and i think your site is great!!

jcd


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

While I have been in the breed for over 15 years and have done rescue for over 10 years and my opinion is that your dog has very little pit in him *but* does still not mean his mix could be mostly pit bull. Like you said you could go crazy thinking different breeds and still never know for sure. If you think he mostly resembles a pit bull to you then that is what you should call him  we welcome you with open arms pittie or not because this is a great site to learn from and a fun online community.

The thing with pit bull mixes is there are so many breeds that resemble pit bulls to the untrained eye that many get them confused and I see it all the time. Like I said I have a client that has a dog with the same markings and the same body as your dog but is a GSD x rottie mix. I am a dog trainer as see hundreds of dogs a month in my business and it is funny what mixes people call the dogs. Many times the humans societies will call a dog everything but a pit bull in hopes it gets adopted. I have seen very obvious pit bull mixes that the owner deny it has any pit in it because the humane society promised it was not a pit. So I guess I am just saying no one ever knows for sure what mix they have without seeing the parents, but we here at gopitbull.com love them from the full APBT to the Bully to the pit mixes. So stick around you sound like a great member to have! up:


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> While I have been in the breed for over 15 years and have done rescue for over 10 years and my opinion is that your dog has very little pit in him *but* does still not mean his mix could be mostly pit bull. Like you said you could go crazy thinking different breeds and still never know for sure. If you think he mostly resembles a pit bull to you then that is what you should call him  we welcome you with open arms pittie or not because this is a great site to learn from and a fun online community.
> 
> The thing with pit bull mixes is there are so many breeds that resemble pit bulls to the untrained eye that many get them confused and I see it all the time. Like I said I have a client that has a dog with the same markings and the same body as your dog but is a GSD x rottie mix. I am a dog trainer as see hundreds of dogs a month in my business and it is funny what mixes people call the dogs. Many times the humans societies will call a dog everything but a pit bull in hopes it gets adopted. I have seen very obvious pit bull mixes that the owner deny it has any pit in it because the humane society promised it was not a pit. So I guess I am just saying no one ever knows for sure what mix they have without seeing the parents, but we here at gopitbull.com love them from the full APBT to the Bully to the pit mixes. So stick around you sound like a great member to have! up:


i probably willstop back in from time to time because i do like looking at new dogs and learning things i did not know. i understand your feelings about what you see and respect them.

i still know he has some in him which is to hard to see just in pictures on a forum but that is fine. i am still interested in them and actually am thinking about adopting another some day.

here is 1 more pic that i think looks like a bull breed in him. You may not but again his ears throw alot of his look off.

i will check back soon and thanks!!

Bello by the river with my boy


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i would assume that hes got some shepard. i can see the pit side of him for sure though. but definatley not full. check out my boy. he looks full bred. but he isnt! hes mixed with something but i dont know what either haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's a beautiful guy!
stick around, most of what we chat about can be applied to all breeds of dogs!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

thaim said:


> i would assume that hes got some shepard. i can see the pit side of him for sure though. but definatley not full. check out my boy. he looks full bred. but he isnt! hes mixed with something but i dont know what either haha


Yours looks fuller than mine for sure. we believe he has gsd and maybe lab or some type of critter dog but i will never know. i do know the person i took him from had a female pit and either a male or female as a 2nd. my vet said for sure he has part pit. it is hard to see it sometimes and very easy to tell other times. if you seen him in person you would know.

glad you see what i see. some pit and several other dogs!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> he's a beautiful guy!
> stick around, most of what we chat about can be applied to all breeds of dogs!


thank you megan66 for the compliment. i will certainly come back and check in since you are all so friendly and complimentary towards my boy!!! + there are some awesome animals here too!!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hes what they call a "chicago terrier" at ACC in chicago. Most of the mixes are some sort of cross GSD and APBT. Hes VERY cute - and looks lots of fun


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww cutie dog he is a sweetie welcome!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Hes what they call a "chicago terrier" at ACC in chicago. Most of the mixes are some sort of cross GSD and APBT. Hes VERY cute - and looks lots of fun


ACC? So you do see some APBT in him also? Around my area everything is lab/pit mix at the humane societies. 50% or more are labeled lab and pit or amstaff.

Again many of his pics, especially with ears flopped down i agree alot of features aren't seen as apbt because, well just because i guess but when his ears are back and he has certain expressions it is unmistakeable that he is mixed with some type of pit.

And oh ya, he is a load of fun!!. thanks!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> aww cutie dog he is a sweetie welcome!


Thank you so much B_BJ. I feel welcome for sure!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you guys something funny that pertains to this thread and the many breed guess's about my dog.

No sooner was i telling you about Petsmart and my visits ,well i went to get food tonight and a woman came up to bello and started petting him. she said what a handsome guy. i said thanks. she said what is he? i said take a guess. she said immediatley "pit bull/rhodesian ridgeback with a bit of gsd!.

i just thought this was to spooky since those are what most of have also said just last night.

i asked her what she does for a living and she said she is a dog groomer for over 11 years and she has seen several R.R.'S and many pits and she said bello was like a 60/40 split of the 2. i laughed and told her about all the guesses everyone has posted on here and she giggled to.

she pointed out how his head wrinkles when looking up is a R.R. trait but the shorter stockier more muscluar body was pit along with the rear bowleggs and thick wide chest. she thought the thinner longer nose was gsd along with the sable coloring.

i think he may have some R.R./gsd after all but no doubt has some pit in there to.

Thats all. i just thought it was a funny coincidence so soon!!


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the pics!!!! Seems like a happy dog!!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

SMOKIN HEMI said:


> Love the pics!!!! Seems like a happy dog!!!!


thanks SMOKIN HEMI. I am glad it shows in him. makes me feel good to.


----------

